# CF "launch probe after Afghan family claims slain teen was unarmed"



## The Bread Guy (28 Apr 2010)

This from the Canadian Press:


> Canadian military police have launched a formal investigation into allegations by family members that a 17-year-old Afghan boy was unarmed when he was shot and killed by soldiers during a night-time raid three years ago.
> 
> Maj. Cindy Tessier, a spokeswoman for Chief of Defence Staff Gen. Walter Natynczyk, confirmed Wednesday that the military is conducting a "thorough and detailed" examination of claims that the boy had no weapon when he was shot in the back of the head during a June 2007 raid outside of Kandahar city.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (29 Apr 2010)

Discloser: I have never been to Afghanistan, never will, and have never had an enemy shoot at me.

This is just stupid. The useless opposition parties in Canada, the liberal media, the idiots who write the dribble at the CBC/G & M etc comments section believe anything because they hate PM Harper, and the CPC.

Most of these parliamentarians and repeaters 





> have never been to Afghanistan, never will, and have never had an enemy shoot at


 them, but at least I have an understanding, they don't.

Can you imagine, Canadian soldiers, in action, having to constantly watch their back to ensure they are not back stabbed by another Canadian? Who is the enemy?
Unfortunately this is what is happening now just to get at the PM.


----------



## dogger1936 (1 May 2010)

Hopefully a thorough investigation is conducted, and justice is served. While my value system tends me to lean towards the soldiers being in the right, having NIS investigating is more than just an investigation. It's our military speaking to the world of our professionalisim, and high standards we hold our Officers and Men to.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 May 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Hopefully a thorough investigation is conducted, and justice is served. While my value system tends me to lean towards the soldiers being in the right, having NIS investigating is more than just an investigation. It's our military speaking to the world of our professionalisim, and high standards we hold our Officers and Men to.


It won't matter in the "Court of Public Opinion" what the results are. If a soldier is found to be at fault, the media will crucify him and the CF.
If he is cleared its a "cover up".


----------



## SeanNewman (1 May 2010)

MAS,

Your assessment is pretty much bang on, but such is the business.

Soldiers are given legal authority to use lethal force under certain conditions; it's not a blank cheque to kill everyone claiming "I was at war and war sucks" (not saying you're stating that, I'm just putting it out there).

If something like this doesn't get questioned, then the inevitable outcome is that next year it's a bit worse, a bit worse, a bit worse, and eventually someone gives the "do the village" order.

But I completely agree with you that for this poor guy it is terrible because even if it comes out that he did nothing wrong, all the cbc.ca "agree"/"disagree" cowboys are going to state the CF covered it up and protects its own, even though we charge far more of our own than civilian courts ever do (and I've never seen a summary investigation end with an acquittal due to a technicality).


----------



## OldSolduer (1 May 2010)

I concur with you. Damned if we do and damned if we don't


----------



## Armymedic (1 May 2010)

The perception amongst those want to believe this testimony is*:

Not only did we shoot an innocent man, we also planted a gun on his corpse.

Its a no-win for us, regardlss of the truth.

*For those who are not following this story, and did not understand that these are the allegations that are before the CDS.


----------



## SeanNewman (1 May 2010)

SFB said:
			
		

> Not only did we shoot an innocent man, we also planted a gun on his corpse.



Whoa whoa whoa...what we have is (unless you are stating you were there and are personally claiming to be a witness) one Afghan making a statement that resulted in something being investigated.

Your comments look a lot like you're positive that it happened.


----------



## dogger1936 (2 May 2010)

I remember being at a range after a QRF call in Afganistan. Rolled back into our FOB only to turn on the news to realize we were murderers of children. The "ex mujuhadeen" who brought the dead bodies to kandahar with the "death to Canada" chant club, said we had killed them.

Suddenly choppers full of CFNIS and op's launched out to the site....then they quickly noticed the fragments that ended the childrens lifes were from a differnt era. 

However for a good week after our long days during QRF we would come home to our little bunker and watch ourselves being blamed on Canadian television for being kid killers.

http://www.canada.com/news/Afghan+boys+killed+Taliban+bomb+Canadian+military/1344434/story.html

Athough I did say it was a great thing we do investigate, I had overlooked that there is a young man/woman now being investigated for murder they most likely did not commit. My thoughts go out towards that individual and his family.


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 May 2010)

I have said before, in another thread, there is an organized campaign, waged by _activist_ in the West, in America, in Britain, in Canada and Denmark and so on, which aims to emasculate our foreign policy by making citizens and politicians afraid to intervene around the world to protect and promote our *vital interests*. I do not suggest that e.g. Profs. Attaran and Byers are in league with _al Qaeda_ or the Taliban but there is a symbiotic relationship - one feeds upon the other and they share a common aim.

I am certain that people like Profs. Attaran and Byers care deeply, honestly and, indeed, commendably about "doing the right things and doing things right," but their _standards_ are absolute, admitting no deviation from *their* interpretation of the written word. It is my belief that some _activists_ have a goal of taking at least one very, very senior Canadian - preferably a politician, maybe a soldier - to some kangaroo court in Europe to face a war crimes trial. That can happen if, big IF, it can be shown that the government f Canada is unable or unwilling to investigate and eventually prosecute a case based on a credible accusation of a war crime. The first task is to make the accusation credible. In that tasks the _activists_ find many willing, indeed eager 'fellow travelers' in the media, the latter group having assigned itself the role of unofficial opposition.

There is an enemy out there; it wants to restore barbarism to the world; it wants to shatter civilization and the first step is to make us reluctant, even afraid to 'dirty our hands' with the business of pushing back the barbarians when they decide to spread their tentacles into parts of the world, like Afghanistan, like Malaysia, where we cannot see an obvious, pressing, *vital* interest at stake. The enemy is aided and abetted by the homegrown, Canadian _activists_ - people who are, in turn, spurred on by the likes of Profs. Attaran and Byers - albeit unwittingly.

A lack of wits, amongst almost all participants - _activists_, soldiers, scholars, politician and the media - lies at the root of the problem. 


Edit: typo


----------



## OldSolduer (2 May 2010)

SFB said:
			
		

> Not only did we shoot an innocent man, we also planted a gun on his corpse.
> 
> Its a no-win for us, regardlss of the truth.



I think SFB was stating what the media, or at least some of them would say.

I do like your post ER, but I have deep suspicion that there are people here that are in league with AQ, and who are using the "useful fools" (Stalin's words) among us to do their dirty work.


----------



## GAP (2 May 2010)

Mid Aged Silverback said:
			
		

> I think SFB was stating what the media, or at least some of them would say.
> 
> I do like your post ER, but I have deep suspicion that there are people here that are in league with AQ, and who are using the "useful fools" (Stalin's words) among us to do their dirty work.



Without a doubt....we (collective West) do it, why would we think they are any less disingenious....


----------



## Armymedic (2 May 2010)

My mistake for making not my statement more clear. I have edited it.

It is the perception of guilt being pressed forward by certain parties in the media that suggest this testimony alleges that we did the things I mentioned above.

The problem is that regardless of how well the CF brings forward evidence to debunk these claims, there are persons with agendas who will discount it as lies or as a coverup.


----------

